# Graver un DVD bootable



## g.lebourgeois (24 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,
grâce à mon école, j'ai récupéré une version de Vista Business, que j'aimerais bien tester sur un PC... qui n'a pas de graveur DVD (seulement lecteur). J'ai donc récupéré une iso, et j'aimerais savoir comment en faire un magnifique dvd bootable. Je dispose du logiciel Toast si besoin. Merci de votre aide !


----------



## GuyomT (24 Janvier 2007)

Tu souhaiterais faire un truc dans cette esprit ?


----------



## g.lebourgeois (24 Janvier 2007)

Au temps pour moi, je n'avais pas vu ! merci pour l'info.

autant


----------



## g.lebourgeois (24 Janvier 2007)

Bon, bah &#231;a ne marche pas :
j'ai mon iso de vista, je le monte. Je s&#233;lectionne tout, je fais glisser avec Maj+ctrl d'appuy&#233;s vers toast, je lance la gravure. r&#233;sultat : le dvd obtenu ne boote pas... si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur, merci.

PS : je cherche &#224; booter sur PC... puisqu'il s'agit de vista


----------



## g.lebourgeois (25 Janvier 2007)

Bon, c'est quand m&#234;me malheureux si personne ne sait comment cr&#233;er un DVD bootable (pour PC) sur mac ! J'aime &#224; croire que notre plate-forme est simple d'utilisation... mais certains d&#233;tails de ce genre m'irritent toujours au plus haut point.


----------



## Tarul (25 Janvier 2007)

g.lebourgeois a dit:


> Bon, c'est quand m&#234;me malheureux si personne ne sait comment cr&#233;er un DVD bootable (pour PC) sur mac ! J'aime &#224; croire que notre plate-forme est simple d'utilisation... mais certains d&#233;tails de ce genre m'irritent toujours au plus haut point.



Tu pourrais &#234;tre un minimum patient. Tu "r&#226;les" parceque tu n'as pas la r&#233;ponse en 24H?
les contributeurs du forum sont des b&#233;n&#233;voles, ne sont pas pay&#233;s par apple pour faire du support!


Bon n&#233;anmoins voici le pourquoi ton dvd ne boot pas. Il faut savoir que sur pc, un cd/DVD bootbable ne se constitue pas seulement d'un b&#234;te copier-coler de fichier. Pour le principe, un m&#233;dia optique bootable fait comme un DD, les premi&#232;res donn&#233;e &#224; &#234;tre lu indique &#224; l'ordinateur ou trouv&#233; les informations pour d&#233;marrer. C'est ces petites information qui &#233;tait stock&#233; sur les disquette de winn 95/98/voir 2000 qui permettait de booter sur le cd.

Ca c'est la th&#233;orie, pour la pratique voici un truc qui devrait fonctioner si ton iso est propre.

utilitaire de disque(spotlight powa)
menu image
graver
selection de l'image iso
l&#224; tu met un dvd vierge puis graver
pour v&#233;rifier si  ton iso est propre, tente d'installer vista sur un soft d'emulation comme parallels ou vmware.


----------



## GuyomT (25 Janvier 2007)

Je rajouterais même qu'il faut que tu vérifies que le boot de ton PC est bien défini sur le lecteur DVD et non sur le disque dur.

Tu peux vérifier cela lorsque ton PC démarre, au moment où tu as le choix pour régler le setup ou faire un tour dans le BIOS, il y a un troisième choix appelé "Boot Menu" en appuyant sur la touche F12. C'est ici que tu peux définir/vérifier que le boot se fasse bien sur ton lecteur DVD.

Voila


----------



## g.lebourgeois (26 Janvier 2007)

Pour le boot, c'est d&#233;j&#224; v&#233;rifi&#233;. Cher Tarul, vou avez compl&#232;tement raison, mais j'&#233;tais tout simplement de mauvaise humeur apr&#232;s avoir g&#226;ch&#233; b&#234;tement plusieurs DVD vierges... merci pour l'info, je vais tenter l'aventure avec ces indications...


----------



## g.lebourgeois (26 Janvier 2007)

Voil&#224;, excellentes indications, le le PC boote sur le DVD... et plante au bout de 30 secondes sur un magnifique &#233;cran bleu... Comme quoi micro$oft nous a sorti un joli produit avec son Vista. Heureusement que c'est la Business Edition, je n'ose pas imaginer pour la familiale...


----------



## r e m y (26 Janvier 2007)

g.lebourgeois a dit:


> Voilà, excellentes indications, le le PC boote sur le DVD... et plante au bout de 30 secondes sur un magnifique écran bleu... Comme quoi micro$oft nous a sorti un joli produit avec son Vista. Heureusement que c'est la Business Edition, je n'ose pas imaginer pour la familiale...


 
Ce n'est pas mon habitude de soutenir Microsft... mais quand même!

Ne serais-tu pas un méchant râleur par nature? 

Déjà tu râles que ton *Mac* ne sache pas simplement créer un DVD botable *PC* (cherchez l'erreur) 
Ensuite, une fois qu'on t'a expliqué la marche à suivre, quelque peu accrobatique, tu t'étonnes que le DVD produit, conduise à un plantage du PC et tu râles contre Microsoft qui sort un produit dont une copie récupérée on ne sait comment sous forme d'ISO passée via une gravure sur un Mac, ne peut pas être installée sur ton PC sans planter....:mouais: 

Je sui peut-être simpliste, mais je me dis qu'avant de râler contre Microsoft pas foutu de sortir un systèmle qui fonctionne, il faudrait d'abord s'assurer qu'une version de Vista achetée dans une belle boite dans le commerce conduit au même résultat!


----------



## Tarul (26 Janvier 2007)

g.lebourgeois a dit:


> Voilà, excellentes indications, le le PC boote sur le DVD... et plante au bout de 30 secondes sur un magnifique écran bleu... Comme quoi micro$oft nous a sorti un joli produit avec son Vista. Heureusement que c'est la Business Edition, je n'ose pas imaginer pour la familiale...



je rejoins l'avis de remy.

ton plantage peut provenir de plusieurs source :
-bootcamp, peut ne pas du tout accépeter de lancer Vista sur ton ma, comme il peut trés bien fonctionner, c'est un peu au petit bonheur la chance. Car vista n'est pas supporté officiellement par bootcamp.

-l'iso qui est peut être mal faîte si elle provient d'un DVD ayant été un peu abimé.
-d'autres pépins non répertoriés

il y en a peut être d'autres que j'ai pas en tête. As tu tester le dvd/ou l'iso sur une machine virtuelle? C'est le plus sûr moyen de vérifier le bon fonctionnement des DVD/CD/iso bootables.


----------



## g.lebourgeois (26 Janvier 2007)

Alors,
le dvd est destin&#233; &#224; un PC, qui n'a qu'un lecteur dvd, mais pas de graveur.
Le DVD en lui m&#234;me fonctionne bien, j'ai m&#234;me r&#233;ussi &#224; installer vista en lan&#231;ant l'install depuis XP.
Lorsque l'installation est termin&#233;e, vista veut rebooter. Et l&#224;, c'est le drame :
quoi qu'il arrive, Vista n'arrive pas &#224; se lancer, il bloque sur un &#233;cran bleu expliquant qu'il peut y avoir un probl&#232;me mat&#233;riel ou de bios. J'ai tout d&#233;branch&#233;, (sauf l'alim bien s&#251;r ), retent&#233;, puis &#233;t&#233; voir ces histoires de bios, tent&#233; toutes les propositions de red&#233;marrage, rien n'y fait (et &#224; cette &#233;tape, plus rien &#224; voir avec le dvd, tout se joue sur le disque dur).

J'ai donc abandonn&#233;, de toute mani&#232;te je voulais juste profiter de mon occasion d'avoir Vista gratuit pour le tester, ce n'est pas bien grave. A la place, je mets le dernier Ubuntu, dont l'installation se passe facilement et sans anicroche.
J'ai certainement &#233;t&#233; trop optimiste, car mon PC a trois ans d'&#226;ge, et Vista a certainement &#233;t&#233; con&#231;u pour du mat&#233;riel tr&#232;s r&#233;cent, sans prise en charge des "vieux" PC (je mets "vieux" entre guillemets, parce que trois ans, ce n'est pas &#233;norme pour une bonne machine).

Je m'excuse de mon comportement r&#226;leur, qui n'est pas si naturel que &#231;a. Merci &#224; tous malgr&#233; tout pour votre aide et conseils 

PS &#224; REMY : "tu r&#226;les contre Microsoft qui sort un produit dont une copie r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;e on ne sait comment sous forme d'ISO"
Le "je ne sais pas comment", c'est le programme MSDNAA, qui permet aux &#233;tudiants de certaines &#233;coles/universit&#233;s de b&#233;n&#233;ficier gratuitement de nombreux produits microsoft.


----------



## r e m y (26 Janvier 2007)

g.lebourgeois a dit:


> ...PS à REMY : "tu râles contre Microsoft qui sort un produit dont une copie récupérée on ne sait comment sous forme d'ISO"
> Le "je ne sais pas comment", c'est le programme MSDNAA, qui permet aux étudiants de certaines écoles/universités de bénéficier gratuitement de nombreux produits microsoft.




Alors, je suis désolé de ce commentaire. J'ignorais l'existence de ce programme.:rose: 

Dont acte

et merci de l'info


----------



## MamaCass (27 Janvier 2007)

Si tu as un &#233;cran bleu lors de l'installation sur pc :

- la plupart du temps c'est un probl&#232;me de pilotes
- dans le pc tu as peut etre du mat&#233;riel un peu exotique...
- v&#233;rifie &#233;galement si le bios est &#224; jour
- si non, le flasher
- tester &#233;galement ton dvd sur un autre pc voir si l'erreur se reproduit
- si oui la gravure a d&#251; d&#233;conner &#224; un endroit pr&#233;cis
- si non, v&#233;rifie le lecteur de dvd de ton pc et fais un nettoyage de la lentille si besoin.
- si tout cela n'est pas concluant, graver l'image ISO &#224; partir d'un pc
- voir avec tes coll&#232;gues si eux n'ont pas le probl&#232;me
- essayer avec le dvd de quelqu'un d'autre

- sinon jeter vista &#224; la poubelle


----------



## flotow (27 Janvier 2007)

ou alors:
1) graver ton DVD depuis un PC (c'est con hein  ) ou alors, avec CrossOver/VMWare, a partir de ton mac (c'est windows qui va le graver)
2) ne pas utiliser Vista/PC, et rester sur Mac (mais bon, apres si tu en as besoin )

P.S: @Tarul Autant/Au Temps


----------



## MamaCass (27 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ou alors:
> 1) graver ton DVD depuis un PC (c'est con hein  ) ou alors, avec CrossOver/VMWare, a partir de ton mac (c'est windows qui va le graver)
> 2) ne pas utiliser Vista/PC, et rester sur Mac (mais bon, apres si tu en as besoin )



       

C'est pas ce que j'ai dit plus haut là ? hein dis ?


----------

